# Welche Gewässer mit Boot und E-Motor empfelenswert in NL



## alexroper (8. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Holland Angler,

wer kann mir einige Gewässer in NL nennen, auf denen ich mit Boot und E-Motor problemlos fischen kann und eine Slippmöglichkeit besteht. Ich möchte keine Spots wissen, die erarbeite ich mir selber.
Sicherlich hat der ein oder andere einige Infos für mich. Komme aus dem Raum Wesel.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.

Petri

Alex


----------



## Fishangler (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer mit Boot und E-Motor empfelenswert in NL*

Moin,

 Rhederlaag ist gut im Herbst und Winter. Slipstelle ist auch da. Kostet glaube ich 5,50€

 Falls noch ein Bootsgefährten (mit oder ohne Boot ) brauchst, schreib mir eine PN, komme aus Bocholt da könnte man was zusammen starten


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer mit Boot und E-Motor empfelenswert in NL*



alexroper schrieb:


> Hallo Holland Angler,
> 
> wer kann mir einige Gewässer in NL nennen, auf denen ich mit Boot und E-Motor problemlos fischen kann und eine Slippmöglichkeit besteht. Ich möchte keine Spots wissen, die erarbeite ich mir selber.
> Sicherlich hat der ein oder andere einige Infos für mich. Komme aus dem Raum Wesel.
> ...


Ich glaube bei den Angaben wird niemand etwas genaueres sagen können.
Wenn das Boot und der Motor passt, fängst du nach dem du die Spots erarbeitet hast , in ganz Holland.
Kommt dann halt drauf an was dein Boot kann und auf welche Fischart du gehen möchtest. Kauf dir die ich glaube noch aktuelle Esox, da ist eine Beilage mit den besten Gewässern von Holland. Ob es dann die besten sind muss jeder für sich entscheiden.|bigeyes


----------



## alexroper (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer mit Boot und E-Motor empfelenswert in NL*

Hallo,
Um noch etwas genauer zu werden, Zielfisch sind Hecht, Barsch und Zander. Das Boot ist ca. 4m und hat einen 40 lbs E motor. Eigentlich wollte ich einige Tips, auf welchen Gewässern man noch ohne Probleme fahren kann. Ich denke da an evt. Probleme mit Strömungsverhältnissen, oder Schiffsverkehr o.ä.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Carpdr (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer mit Boot und E-Motor empfelenswert in NL*

Hallo,

 ich würde mit Emotor nur kleinere oder ruhigere Gewässer befahren.

 Auf keinen Fall Flüsse oder auch grosse Gewässer wie Haringvliet, Hollands Diep etc.

 Das ist alles viel zu gefährlich. An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir noch einen gebrauchten Aussenborder anschaffen. Da bist Du dann viel flexibler. 

 Gruß
 Stefan


----------



## Frank aus Lev (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer mit Boot und E-Motor empfelenswert in NL*



Carpdr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mit Emotor nur kleinere oder ruhigere Gewässer befahren.
> 
> ...


Das kann ich so unterschreiben, ich würde damit auch nur auf Seeen fahren.


----------



## Fruehling (7. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer mit Boot und E-Motor empfelenswert in NL*

Petri!
Schließe mich kurzerhand den Fragestellern an, weil ab Anfang des neuen Jahres mobil mit Boot und mal erst mit einem E-Motor.

In den letzten 10 Jahren gefühlt ganz NL erlaufen und nun auf zu neuen Ufern...


----------

